# Boat Ramps closed in Taylor county



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Luckydog18B said:


> Well, they have deputies parked at the ramp and have it shut down. Seems the county commissioners voted to shut down all public boat ramps in Taylor County. So if you don't have your boat on a lift your screwed. I hope some serious changes are made next election. Closing down ramps is a little ridiculous, even after the Governor said fishing was still authorized.


I would blame the asshats out there still rafting up before I blamed anyone...

They are the ones ruining things for everyone else.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I’think the issue you guys have up there is the Georgia folks coming down to “social distance”.


----------



## Luckydog18B (Mar 31, 2020)

Yea it is a mess thats for sure. No fly therapy for me.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

And Taylor County is one of the few remaining holdout counties with no confirmed cases. Makes no sense to me. You gotta find a private ramp or a place where you can dry launch.


----------



## Luckydog18B (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone know any private ramps near Keaton Beach, Deckle Beach area in the Big Bend


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Luckydog18B said:


> Anyone know any private ramps near Keaton Beach, Deckle Beach area in the Big Bend[s
> This will show you all the ramps open and closed in your area.
> https://atoll.floridamarine.org/dle...Vs6oq_ESSd3m7YtjCe7u0DgXNdzSR4wypWHp92qnS1yGg


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Luckydog18B said:


> Anyone know any private ramps near Keaton Beach, Deckle Beach area in the Big Bend


This will show you all the ramps open and closed in your area.
https://atoll.floridamarine.org/dle...Vs6oq_ESSd3m7YtjCe7u0DgXNdzSR4wypWHp92qnS1yGg


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

This is just up the road from Keaton. Can’t confirm if it’s closed but it’s just a primitive dirt ramp so I would think not.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Luckydog18B said:


> Anyone know any private ramps near Keaton Beach, Deckle Beach area in the Big Bend


is the ramp across the river in Dixie county closed too?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Dixie county ramps are open.


----------

